#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Ретритный помошник

## Леонид Л

Практик Маха-Ану-Ати йоги 69-ти лет приглашает молодого человека 18-36 лет ретритным помошником в горах южной Сибири. Условия проживания:
зимой-весной - избушка
летом-осенью - палатка

т. 89041453518 - Лобсанг

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------

